# Tractor oil



## 7 point (Aug 5, 2013)

I need to change the engine oil in my ford tractor its A 3 cyl diesel Im thinking of going with A 50w but I cant find A 50w diesel oil would any 50w work? or does it have to be diesel oil


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 5, 2013)

Rotella 20-50 works for me in trucks and tractors.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 5, 2013)

I couldnt find any rotella 20-50 all I could find was 15-40 thats whats in it now.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 6, 2013)

If it is your Dexta, I think it should be 30 sae. Probably don't matter much for the motor but the rear oil is also your hydraulics


----------



## 7 point (Aug 6, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> If it is your Dexta, I think it should be 30 sae. Probably don't matter much for the motor but the rear oil is also your hydraulics



It is my Dexta, you run 30w is that straight 30 or 10w/30?is that diesel oil?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 6, 2013)

7 point said:


> It is my Dexta, you run 30w is that straight 30 or 10w/30?is that diesel oil?


I don't hardly know the difference in all these oil choices but the Dexta manual says use the SAE 30. It is not very common. Napa has it. Who knows if it really makes a difference. But for sure, don't go any less in viscosity than what you have run in the past.... hmmmm... does that matter with a diesel???? Better get some responses from someone who knows what they are talking about. It might matter when it comes to the hydraulic lift, but you may not be changing that. It says in the manual to use the SAE 30 everywhere. Engine, trans, rear which is also hydraulics.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 6, 2013)

7 point said:


> It is my Dexta, you run 30w is that straight 30 or 10w/30?is that diesel oil?


SAE 30 is all it is called. no 10 or w anything. If I recall.... something about SAE is non detergent, whatever that means


----------



## 7 point (Aug 6, 2013)

No Im only changing the engine oil back when that thing was built they prolly didnt have A diesel oil it was just oil


----------



## one hogman (Aug 6, 2013)

I would stick with the 15W40 ,it is formulated for diesel Engines, it will be fine in ALL diesels that I know of, trying to put a 50 weight oil in there might be too thick to flow properly in the oil filter .I was a diesel Mechanic for over 40 years,ASE Master Tech, When I was in a Truck shop,we ran the 30 weight for years till Cummins stepped in and said they would not honor their warranty unless we used the 15W40 diesel certified oil.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 7, 2013)

15-40 rotella like you find at all the stores is fine.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rotella has a straight 30 weight diesel oil that can be found at several retailers. If the manual says to use SAE30 due to hydraulic operations...that's what I'd stick with.


----------



## Cornfed (Aug 10, 2013)

15-40 is what I recommend too In addition put some Marvel Mystery Oil in at every oil change too- diesel oil has such a high viscosity that having a thin oil added to the crank case helps lubricate all the micro scratches and if God forbid something ever blows and engine oil comes bursting out having that thin oil can very well save your engine for a cheaper rebuild.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 16, 2013)

I put 20-50  it didn't say anything about being diesel oil  in the ol ford tractor went out to the woods did some mowing about 1/2days worth the engine started tapping A little I brought it back to the house changed the oil and filter the filter and some fine metal shavings in it so I put 15-40 rotella with some lucas oil yall think it will be OK


----------



## poohbear (Sep 16, 2013)

15w-40 is what you need used to run 30 in every thing until 15w-40 and it makes a world of difference specially on cold morning starts as far as tapping the thicker oil probably didn't flow in some of the galleys and something starved for oil try again if it gets worse might have to take engine down to see ?


----------



## 7 point (Sep 17, 2013)

The oil pressure after about 2hrs stayed at 10lbs does that matter ?And does it matter if it doesn't say diesel oil ?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 17, 2013)

Higher compression = higher pressures= the need for hd oil made for diesels,   15-40 rotella


----------



## chp.cheatham (Sep 17, 2013)

You can purchase a 10W-30 for diesel engines. Look in the phone book for private lubricant marketers. I know all of the major oil companies have a diesel 10W-30 formulation but you probably won't find them at the local parts store.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 17, 2013)

I took it for A ride last night down the road and it sounded A lot better the oil pressure stayed at about 25lbs the only thing that really concerned me was the metal in the oil.


----------



## chadf (Sep 17, 2013)

Magnet drain plug, hope for the best.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 17, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> SAE 30 is all it is called. no 10 or w anything. If I recall.... something about SAE is non detergent, whatever that means




SAE = Society of Automotive  Engineers, the agency that sets standards, has nothing to do with detergent/non-detergent.  Non-detergent is hard to find, and shouldn't be used in any engine that has some hours on it, especially a diesel.

We have a JD and a Ford, and we run a straight 30 detergent we get from NAPA or Tractor Supply.  Just make sure that it is diesel rated, which will be on the container.


----------

